# ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط ترنيمه جميله



## adoom (17 مايو 2008)

*ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط  ترنيمه جميله قوي* 

http://www.4shared.com/file/39578719/83c3a69/Shayef_Shouk.html

*صلوا من اجلي*


----------



## adoom (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط ترنيمه جميله*

ايه يا جماعه 35 واحد شاف الموضوع و مفيش ولا رد خالص :t9:


----------



## peter_mark (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط ترنيمه جميله*

علي العموم متزعلش انا كنت داخل زائر سجلت مخصوص علشان ارد وانا عارف ان اد اية تحط موضوع ومحدش يرد علية بتضايق حصلت معايا


----------



## adoom (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط ترنيمه جميله*

هههههههههه طيب شكرا يا بيتر و اهلا بيك  انا كنت حاسس اني لوحدي في المنتدي


----------



## cobcob (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط ترنيمه جميله*

*شكرا يا adoom على الترنيمة
ترنيمة جميلة فعلا
بس عندى سؤال
انت كاتب "ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط ترنيمه جميله قوي"
شريط ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Tabitha (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط ترنيمه جميله*


كنت بدور عليها من زمان 
شكراً جزيلا يا أخ آدوم


----------



## fadynessem (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط ترنيمه جميله*

ميرسى ليك على الترنيمة الجامدة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## adoom (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط ترنيمه جميله*



cobcob قال:


> *شكرا يا adoom على الترنيمة
> ترنيمة جميلة فعلا
> بس عندى سؤال
> انت كاتب "ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط ترنيمه جميله قوي"
> شريط ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



سلام رب المجد مع حضرتك  هي الترنيمه دي كانت منتشره علي النت بصوت واحده بترنمها من غير موسيقي و كنت شايف ناس بتطلب التسجيل اللي من الشريط وانا دورت عليها و لقيتها اعتقد ان الشريط اسمه درب الصليب لكن مش متأكد اوي  ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonaaanonaaa (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه شايف شوك مغروس في جبينك من الشريط ترنيمه جميله*

جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

